# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  نهاية الحل الديني! مقال للأستاذ الدكتور / ظريف حسين

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نهاية الحل الديني!
----------------------------------
   لايمكن تصور بناء نظام سياسي علي  نسق عقائدي أو فكري مجرد،حتي لو كان نسقا دينيا،وقد سبق أن سجلت الماركسية أكبر إخفاق عملي في تاريخ الأفكار برغم مناهضتها الساخرة  الشرسة لكل عقيدة دينية تقليدية، لأنها حولت  نفسها إلي عقيدة شبيهة بالعقائد الدينية أو أنها اتخذت لنفسها بفضل عشاقها و منظريها شكل الدين المقلوب! فما بالنا بالأنساق الفكرية ذات الأصول الدينية مثل السلفية و الإخوانية؟!

   فأما سر هذا الإخفاق ففي أن هذه الأنساق هي باقات من أفكار الجاهزة المغلقة علي نفسها،و مع ذلك تريد أن تفرض نفسها علي الواقع،أي تريد للواقع أن يجسدها! و لما كانت الوقائع متغيرة و متنوعة  باستمرار فإنه لا يمكن لأي نظام فكري أو ديني جاهز أن يعبر  عنها.

   و العكس صحيح تماما:لأن الواقع بطبيعته يسبق كل نظرية.و حتي لو خالفني في ذلك غيري نظريا فإن كل التصورات المسبقة لا يمكن أن تكون صحيحة ما لم تكن هناك وقائع تتطابقها معها و تصدقها.

   و الآن يمكننا أن نفهم لماذا سقط شعار" الإسلام هو الحل"و غيره من الشعارات الشبيهة. لأنه ينطوي علي فهم ساذج و زائف يفترض مسبقا كيانا نقيا خالصا اسمه "الإسلام" و أن مجرد أن يمس أية مشكلة واقعية فإن سيتكفل بحلها فورا!

   و هذا وهم بالغ؛فليس هناك شيء ثابت في التواريخ الفقهية و التشريعية و السياسية اسمه الإسلام الخالص كان قد جسده شخص - باستثناء النبي محمد - أو أمة بعينها و باستمرار؛و لذلك فإن عقائد المسلمين قد تختلف في المضمون الإجمالي باختلاف عقائدهم السياسية كاختلاف الشيعي عن السني مثلا.كما أنه لا يمكن - من الناحية النظرية - تفضيل احدي العقائد علي الأخري،و تظل مظاهر هذه الإختلافات مجسدة السلوك العملي للمنتمين لكل عقيدة.

    و لذلك سقطت و ستسقط كل المحاولات التي تسعي لجعل الواقع تحت رحمة الأفكار المجردة أو المهووسة دينيا،أي المدفوعة بالحماسة الدينية ليس إلا!

د.ظريف حسين 
رئيس قسم الفلسفة بآداب الزقازيق.

----------

